# Guccifer 2.0, the DNC hacker, forgot to turn on his VPN, revealing himself as a Russian gov hacker



## ThisIsDaAccount (Mar 23, 2018)

http://www.businessinsider.com/dnc-...t-after-forgetting-to-conceal-identity-2018-3


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2018)

#Oops

Guess that'll teach him.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Mar 23, 2018)

Isn't everyone a Russian hacker nowadays?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 23, 2018)

more fire for trump i guess?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm not defending guccifer whoever and wherever he may be, but using the daily beast as a source is just poor reporting, I wouldn't believe anything they post


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Mar 23, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> I'm not defending guccifer whoever and wherever he may be, but using the daily beast as a source is just poor reporting, I wouldn't believe anything they post


That's kinda fair, but I doubt anyone would completely make something up when special counsel Mueller will (probsbly) release his findings later in the year and possibly end up contradicting them. Plus, there's not really a motive to lie, there's already enough true stories to report. 

What I personally fear most in general is thst the story is embellished or biased, but even if it was it's still significant in this case, since it doesn't change the fact that Guccifer 2.0 is a Russian operative.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 23, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> I'm not defending guccifer whoever and wherever he may be, but using the daily beast as a source is just poor reporting, I wouldn't believe anything they post


At least 2-3 other outlets picking up the same story, including the (apparently edited) OP.



DeslotlCL said:


> more fire for trump i guess?


More fire for the fire Trump movement you mean?  

Srsly though this shit is getting ridiculous.  I'm sure most of you have heard about Trump's campaign in connection Cambridge Analytica in connection to Facebook selling user data et cetera.  I remember a certain someone declaring we shouldn't have a president who is under constant investigation.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Mar 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> At least 2-3 other outlets picking up the same story, including the (apparently edited) OP.



I haven't edited the OP, Joe88 was just referring the part in my link where they cite the original story


----------



## Xzi (Mar 23, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I haven't edited the OP, Joe88 was just referring the part in my link where they cite the original story


I suppose then it's worth noting this in itself is only additional confirmation of what had been in earlier intelligence reports (IP traced back to the GRU).


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Mar 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I suppose then it's worth noting this in itself is only additional confirmation of what had been in earlier intelligence reports (IP traced back to the GRU).


Exactly, it's been the national security branch's consensus for months. The only addition to the story is that he proved it by forgetting his VPN


----------



## Xzi (Mar 23, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Exactly, it's been the national security branch's consensus for months. The only addition to the story is that he proved it by forgetting his VPN


Sadly, facts simply don't matter to some people any more.  Or, they'll acknowledge this and then say it has nothing to do with Trump or it's a deep state conspiracy because the intelligence agencies are "out to get" Trump.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Mar 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Sadly, facts simply don't matter to some people any more.  Or, they'll acknowledge this and then say it has nothing to do with Trump or it's a deep state conspiracy because the intelligence agencies are "out to get" Trump.


It isn't really a problem (yet) if people don't think it has nothing to do with Trump yet, it's Mueller's job to connect the dots on that one and it seems he's on to something. It seems likely he'll find something, but no one knows for sure what it is. Right now it's about establishing that the Russians are, despite Trump's indications otherwise, *not *friends in any sense of the word. They almost certainly tried to meddle in some way


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2018)

AAAAAHAHAHAHA woooooow, the thing all three major government investigative bodies said was the case and no one on the Right believed, come to light because a hacker forgot to flip a virtual switch

Honest talk, though? Nothing's gonna change, another scandal will cover this up tomorrow and we'll forget about this until Mueller uses it as Exhibit Z in Trump's impeachment case


----------



## Xzi (Mar 23, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> AAAAAHAHAHAHA woooooow, the thing all three major government investigative bodies said was the case and no one on the Right believed, come to light because a hacker forgot to flip a virtual switch
> 
> Honest talk, though? Nothing's gonna change, another scandal will cover this up tomorrow and we'll forget about this until Mueller uses it as Exhibit Z in Trump's impeachment case


Assuming Trump doesn't try to fire Mueller (relatively soon), he's gonna have to start going through foreign alphabets in that court case.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 23, 2018)

Should of used a kill switch for the vpn.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2018)

Color me surprised /s


----------



## Jiro2 (Mar 23, 2018)

What likely happened is that he was discovered through traditional spying methods, and we're being fed the "forgot to turn on his VPN" story as a cover story so that the NSA doesn't have to explain how its spying works.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2018)

Jiro2 said:


> What likely happened is that he was discovered through traditional spying methods, and we're being fed the "forgot to turn on his VPN" story as a cover story so that the NSA doesn't have to explain how its spying works.


Yeah, that's most likely the case as well

Still helluva lot funnier to think of it the other way though


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 23, 2018)

ohhhh now this is starting to get good. I wonder how this will play out?


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Mar 23, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> ohhhh now this is starting to get good. I wonder how this will play out?


The Russians won't see any consequences, since they're in Russia. Nevertheless, some people who helped them stateside might see jailside. Roger Stone has said he communicated with Guccifer 2.0, the conversation was supposedly short but there could be more he hasn't disclosed.


----------



## Old (Mar 23, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> The Russians won't see any consequences, since they're in Russia. Nevertheless, some people who helped them stateside might see jailside. Roger Stone has said he communicated with Guccifer 2.0, the conversation was supposedly short but there could be more he hasn't disclosed.



Yep, Stone's fucked.  That old lump of shit has DECADES of sadism and evil to atone for.  K-a-r-m-a, Roger!  He'll likely die in prison.
Then again, he sold what was left of his miserable soul 40+ years ago when he began blowing Nixon.  Nixon had his Herr Stone, and the dotard's got his Herr Miller; two nazi lickspittles of a feather!







And Bannon?  Toss that meth-addled thing into a cell with a few dudes that look like Tommy Lister and throw away the key.


----------



## CMDreamer (Mar 23, 2018)

Looks like nowadays, every hacker is a Russian hacker, even the Russians!!!

Paranoid...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 23, 2018)

Well, he'll never do that again


----------



## Xzi (Mar 23, 2018)

Jiro2 said:


> What likely happened is that he was discovered through traditional spying methods, and we're being fed the "forgot to turn on his VPN" story as a cover story so that the NSA doesn't have to explain how its spying works.


I disagree, it's not about forgetting to turn on the VPN necessarily, but a VPN will often go offline without the user noticing immediately.  The GRU was also likely using contractors for the hacking group, so it's not surprising that their work would get sloppy for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## Kilo_SSK (Mar 31, 2018)

^this, sometimes your VPN decides to go take a crap in the woods when you need it most.

Anyways, can we really hate on the Russians for trying to prevent the election of someone who wanted to start a conflict with them? It's normal to want to protect yourself, and the Russians got meddled with quite a couple times.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 25, 2018)

Not really surprised by this.


----------

